# Trade Thread... Maybe?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I haven't given up hope on T-Mac (I think) but how about some trade ideas?

How about Detroit? They look like they're players in the 2010 free agent sweepstakes and McGrady expires in 2010. Only deal salary wise would be like a Hamilton/Prince deal or a Sheed type of trade which I don't see Detroit doing (The Hamilton/Prince one)

Hamilton would truly give us a solid scorer/jumpshooter and having Prince would be excellent... Imagine having to go up against Battier/Artest/Prince every night.

Or a T-Mac to Sacramento type of deal? How about something like John Salmons/Brad Miller type of deal? Salmons gives us a guy who consistently tries to get to the rim and Miller gives us another 7 footer who used to be an Adelman player.

Blegh


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually like McGrady for Hamilton/Prince deal. It's never going to happen though. They are not going to give up their best players for a guy who is barely producing right now. McGrady's trade value is low now. I think we are going to throw in at least Artest or Battier and take a bad contract away from them to get them to nod, and that is with a fully loaded machine gun up their heads.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

No way the TMac --> Rip + Prince deal goes down now.

A deal like the TMac --> Miller + Salmons deal is much more likely (not that deal in particular, but something along those lines).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

No to Prince Hamilton Hamilton has been adding nothing.

I would have loved the Prince Billups deal though

Imagine our wings

Battier Prince Artest, the number one defenders in the league at the wing position right there. Plus someone who can run the point.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> No way the TMac --> Rip + Prince deal goes down now.


Never say never. Rip has been injured a large part of this season too. I also thought he wasn't shooting it well either. Difference between Rip and TMac is that Rip is a gamer and will be working hard to regain his game.

Here are a few thoughts:

Houston Trades:
TMac/Head/Barry

Golden State Trades:
Azubuike/Maggette/Jackson/Randolph

(This gets GS out of alot of long term deals and gives Houston some healthy younger solid scorers. Houston might actually have to throw a pick into the mix.)

Houston Trades:
TMac/Head

Milwaukee Trades:
Redd/Gadzuric

(Essentially star for star and I don't like Luther anymore too.)

Houston Trades:
TMac/Head

NY Trades:
Starbury/Lee/1st and 2nd round picks for 2009

(This is a crazy one but, Marbury's contract ends at the end of the season, you get Lee to go along with Scola, and both Knick draft picks for 2009. NY does this because they at least get something of value in return.

I suck and the multiple team trades so someone else take a shot. I tried to do a Chicago deal but, another team needs to get involved.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Actually crafted a three team deal.

Houston Trades:
Head to Milwaukee
TMac to Miami

Miami Trades:
Marion to Milwaukee
Banks to Houston
Haslem to Houston

Milwaukee Trades:
Redd to Houston
Gadzuric to Miami

So everyone can follow.

Houston gets Redd, Haslem, and Banks. This will force Houston to make another trade. Not sure to who and for what yet.

Miami gets the big man they were looking for in Gadzuric plus TMac to play along side Wade and Beasley. This will surely destroy Miami. I like it.

Not sure why Milwaukee does this but, they wind up with Head and Marion. The other issue is that they already have a SF in Richard Jefferson so, this really doesn't work.

OK, what this boils down to is the fact that I actually made a 3 team trade work. Unsuccessfully but, it worked. eace:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, that Tmac Billups/Price deal is sure looking great right now...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Do not trade T-mac, Keep him, He will be OK soon.:admin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No way GS makes that first trade.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Here's another crazy trade thought for you. This alleviates everyone concern about having expiring contracts for the 2010 season.

Houston Trades:
TMac/Battier/Head

Sacramento Trades:
Miller/KThomas/KMartin

Houston gets most of it's expiring 2010 TMac money back in the form of Miller and KennyT. While Kevin Martin's contract is long he is still a young player who can score.

Sacramento is 8 and 28 already so, why not get ready for the 2009 draft already, wait for Battier to get healthy for the 2009 season, and you have even more expiring contract in TMac for 2010 than you did in Brad Miller.

Just a thought!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think the Kings trade will go through. They would make sure they keep Martin in any case. He is their best player, not some washed up, post prime superstar. 

I think this trade would work better. Tracy is coming off in 2010. It still doesn't disrupt their plan for 2010. So basically, this trade is turning David Lee who I don't think they want to keep after this season because of contract issue for Tracy McGrady. 

Houston sends: Tracy McGrady
New York sends: David Lee, Stephon Marbury. 

We get good cap relief this off season, we can use that to extend Artest's contract judging by the way he plays right now, and maybe sign a high profile free agent this off-season. Or, we can save that money and blow it more on Yao.

This trade really gives financial flexibility down the road, and I think it's quite fair for both side as it gets rid of Marbury fiasco in NY. Lee can play both forwards and center position, and he hustles.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, that Tmac Billups/Price deal is sure looking great right now...


i have no idea why you guys are mentioning Billups, he is on the Nuggets now and no way they are giving him up

whens the last time you guys watched a nba game goodness


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> i have no idea why you guys are mentioning Billups, he is on the Nuggets now and no way they are giving him up
> 
> whens the last time you guys watched a nba game goodness


Dude, you don't even know what we were talking about here. That trade was rumored last season. He was saying, we should of made that trade LAST season. Now we regret it. Understood?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol, this year or last year or the year before, anyone thinking that trade would go through is delusional


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually T-mac wasn't stinking it up that bad last season. Especially during the 22 game win streak (can't remember if that was before or after the trade deadline though). Anyways it had a pretty decent chance of going down last year.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We nearly beat the Jazz last season despite not having a PG for 3 games. AND no Yao.

TMAC 4 Billups Prince was something that could have happenned. It was more likely to be the Rockets who scuttled the trade than the Pistons.
Dumars believed the Pistons werent a championship calibre and had promised to make changes. He wanted a trade desperately as his main guys all had contracts going for over 3 years, and he didnt want to be stuck with them for three years. TMAC's was only two. He eventually got Iverson but it seems that wasnt his first pick.
It would have given the Pistons a contract dump and opened them up to the 2010 free agents. Something everyone is looking at.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Houston sends: Tracy McGrady
> New York sends: David Lee, Stephon Marbury.


I do the trade above if I have another deal in place, preferably this one.

Houston Sends: Battier/Head
Charlotte Sends: Gerald Wallace

This way is Stephon continues to be a plague you have a legit SG with size behind him. Wallace can also play some defense or move to the SF in short spurts. It is not lockdown Shane defense but, Shane isn't even playing lockdown Shane D right now.

New Rocket LineUps:

C: Yao/Lee1/Deke
PF: Scola/Hayes/Landry1/Lee2
SF: Artest/Wallace1/Landry2/Lee3
SG: Marbury/Wafer/Wallace2/Barry2
PG: Alston/Brooks/Barry1
XX: Numbers behind names represent secondary positions players can play


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Marbury is a PG. I was thinking right after we traded for him, we cut him loose. I'd trade for G.Wallace any day, but not with Shane Battier. Battier brings the intangible to the team. Wallace however gets injured from time to time because of his freakish style of play.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I do the trade above if I have another deal in place, preferably this one.
> 
> Houston Sends: Battier/Head
> Charlotte Sends: Gerald Wallace
> ...


Wallace is a 3, or a 4 in a small lineup. He doesn't play SG.

And any Marbury trade wouldn't be to have him play. He only has value becuase of his expiring contract. And he can't play SG either, Marbury is just another Francis.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Wallace is a 3, or a 4 in a small lineup. He doesn't play SG.
> 
> And any Marbury trade wouldn't be to have him play. He only has value becuase of his expiring contract. And he can't play SG either, Marbury is just another Francis.


No no no sir you are wrong. Marbury is not another Francis. Marbury destroys franchise. Francis doesn't. Well, in a way yes, he brought us T-Mac. lol.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> No no no sir you are wrong. Marbury is not another Francis. Marbury destroys franchise. Francis doesn't. Well, in a way yes, he brought us T-Mac. lol.


Meh. For me they're both cancers.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Clearly the 2009 free agent list is nothing compared to the 2010 list but, there are a few names that could be good for this team. Turkoglu, RIP, Al Harrington. Restricted free agents are Granger, McCants, and Marvin Williams.

If we dumped TMac for Marbury this year we could go after one or two of these free agents plus resign Ron. If we wait, you run the risk of Ron bolting but, TMac will be forced to play being he is in a contract year next year.

I look at the 2010 free agent list and the guys you would like to come here likely won't and the rest of the big stars aren't worth overpaying to get. What to do, what to do?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im not giving up anything for Marbury. 
We do need a PG though, and if a legit PG becomes available then we should consider a trade for one of our wings with (Rafer Head Dorsey). But thats all we need to be looking at right now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If we trade for Marbury we're headed straight for the lottery, especially if T-Mac is involved. On top of that there is nothing in the upcoming draft worth tanking for. Trading T-Mac for Marbury is the ultimate tank job. We should have done that 2 years ago or last year for the Oden/Durant or Mayo/Rose/Beasley sweepstakes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let me start this post off by getting everyone excited by saying these are the last two trades I will offer up for the season!

Houston Trades: TMac/Rafer
LAC Trades: Davis/Randolph

Houston Trades: Battier/Head/Barry
Minnesota Trades: Miller/Gomes

LAC gets out of two longer contracts in Davis and Randolph. Houston gets rid of TMac and gets something in return. Minnesota isn't going to be able to resign Miller and worse case scenario would be Houston can't resign him and he becomes a free agent in 2010. Worst part of the deal again is trading Shane but, sometime you have to sacrifice. There, done for the season. All posts going forward with just be commentary.

Houston LineUp:

C: Yao/Deke
PF: Scola/Randolph/Landry/Hayes
SF: Artest/Gomes/
SG: Miller/Wafer
PG: Davis/Brooks


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Let me start this post off by getting everyone excited by saying these are the last two trades I will offer up for the season!
> 
> Houston Trades: TMac/Rafer
> LAC Trades: Davis/Randolph
> ...


...And we say goodbye to defense.

No, thanks.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Why does our defense go away? We still have Artest, Scola, and Hayes. Our current rotation of shooting guards didn't really play defense. There's no doubt Battier and Rafer are good defenders. Especially when they were playing on a team that was once built strictly for defense.

Things are changing in the Adleman era. Maybe you don't make the second trade. I was looking for a way for Houston to get another shooting guard. I'm not all that comfortable with Wafer/Head/Barry in that postion.

If we did trade Rafer/TMac for Davis/Randolph then maybe we could trade Landry/Head/Barry for another SG. Like I said, I'm done trying to craft anymore trades for the season.

Patience is something I don't have when it comes to this Rocket team. We have waited on this current team long enough.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Randolph and Davis don't play defense at all. The only system Davis thrived in was one when he had control of the ball. And Randolph is a blackhole on offense.

It would be chaos trying to keep everyone happy. Davis likes to control the ball and run, Yao wouldn't get enough touches, Ron likes to go 1-on-1 sometimes too, Randolph would complain about coming off the bench, etc...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Depending how things pan out this season, I wouldnt mind pulling the trigger on a Tmac - Marbury swap. With that, I say only because Marbury's contract expires after this year, whereas Tmac's next year. With Tmac doing what hes doing now, I seriously doubt matters are going to get better. That and we improve our cap room, giving us the option to sign Artest + a decent FA in 2010. Pick up Marbury, and waive him. With Tmac being injured, and being in and out of the lineup, I really dont see how this is a loss on our part. Tmac would end up being out most of the time (assuming his knee and mind keep screwing with him). We just cut one year off a 20+ million dollar salary. 

But this is all dependant on how the next month or so pans out in my opinion. And I can see DiAntoni possibly wanting Tmac in their lineup. Maybe they could see something in Tmac that they may benifit from so I could see them biting on it.

With that though, if we do such a deal, it can be seen as if were blowing up here. But in all honesty, I think a Yao - Artest combo is better long term then Tmac on the team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we arent tanking on this season yet. I still believe we are a chance. We need to trade for another PG though. Wafer is aweome. We are too deep at the wing positions. 

If we could get rid of Luther it would be awesome. I say we break all the NBA rules and sign Patrick Mills.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats the thing though, anyone outside our 3 main guys, Landry and Scola we have nobody of value. No team is going to trade a decent PG for our junk. Im not saying tank, but I honestly think a Yao - Artest combo is better long term.

We arent winning anything this year. We have dead weight holding us down. No matter how much I love Tmac's passing ability, he has become worthless, and is holding us back both offensively and defensively. Trading Tmac wouldn't be tanking it, it would be trying to improve on it.

This way we have a chance to extend Artest depending how things pan out + add an additional FA possibly this offseason, or shoot for somebody in 2010. Tmac is due 23.3 million next season. Thats a hell of a contract. *23.3!*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Thats a hell of an *expiring* contract.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I think this trade is good for both team. 
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...~1006~692~3231&teams=15~15~10~10~10&te=&cash=

Rockets send: Tracy McGrady, Rafer Alston
Bucks send: Michael Redd, Richard Jefferson, and Ramon Sessions

This is purely motivated by guys saying trading Redd and RJ in the Bucks forum. 

Man, where's ballscientist when you need him?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Would the Pacers ever agree to this?

I hope I am wrong about TMAC and he comes back bigger and better. But its just not looking like that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I don't like it at all. Why trade for TJ Ford and Daniels?

I don't want to give up Brent either.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, I think this trade is good for both team.
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...~1006~692~3231&teams=15~15~10~10~10&te=&cash=
> 
> Rockets send: Tracy McGrady, Rafer Alston
> ...


Next year, I could say this trade is possible, because McGrady will have more value then as an expiring. This year, Milwaukee says "HELL NO!" to that offer.

PS: 99th Fish is BS.



hroz said:


> Would the Pacers ever agree to this?
> 
> I hope I am wrong about TMAC and he comes back bigger and better. But its just not looking like that.


Minus Barry, I would do this trade. I don't think Indiana is looking to trade Ford though.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ yeah Minus Barry, I would pull that deal as well.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You have to give up something

Barry isnt getting many minutes, when everyone is healthy. He is behind TMAC Ron Battier & Wafer. Hes 5th in line. Even with TMAC gone he is only 4th.

Plus Daniels & Rasho's are expiring.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Thats the thing though, anyone outside our 3 main guys, Landry and Scola we have nobody of value.


Brooks has value. 
Battier has value.
Head is a 2-3 million expiring.
Hayes also has value, but he's more an underground player. Those who know know. But not many know.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Dang it! I know I said I wouldn't bring up anymore trade talk this season but after the Memphis loss, the time has come to start talking about deconstructing this team. No more excuses. This team has underachieved and a serious shake up needs to occur. That being said, here are two trade scenarios I am throwing out.

Houston Trades:
Artest/Alston/Head/Dorsey/1st rounder 2009

LAC Trades:
BDavis/RDavis

The Clips are going nowhere and it is clear that Head is out and while Houston is working on Dorsey he probably won't be a Rocket anytime soon. I'm sure everyone is going to slam me on the Artest thing but, we have to give ups something. It is either Artest or Battier.

New LineUp:

C - Yao/Deke
PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
SF - Battier -or-Artest/RDavis (I know he is an SG but, he has the size to play the 3)
SG - TMac/Wafer
PG - BDavis/Brooks/Barry

If you don't want to give up Artest or Battier and the Clips would take TMac then here is trade scenario two.

Houston Trades:
TMac/Rafer/Head/Deke/1st and 2nd round pick 2009

LAC Trades:
BDavis/Camby/RDavis

While we lose TMac's expiring 2010 contract we recoup half of it back with RDavis and Camby expiring.

New LineUp

C - Yao/Camby
PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
SF - Artest/Battier
SG - Wafer/RDavis
PG - BDavis/Brooks/Barry

Again, I'm sorry but, I had to post this because the Rockets are just piss'in me off! DECONSTRUCTION TIME!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We don't have picks in 2009, and I wouldn't trade for Ricky Davis just because every team he plays in, sucks.

BUT, I'm not against trading Artest.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

how can you trade artest and still have him part of your line up?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I go no on the Ricky Davis. Dude kills teams every where he goes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> how can you trade artest and still have him part of your line up?


I put Artest in the lineup if you replaced him with Battier. If you guys don't like RDavis then keep Dorsey and replace RDavis with Mardy Collins. If they would give up Al Thornton I would say it but, that is not likely.

As far as the draft picks go they can have our 2010 first round pick and we do have the 5th pick in the second round for 2009 that we got from Memphis.

I don't know what the solution is. Any way you slice it this team as it is will not go far in the playoffs.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, I think this trade is good for both team.
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...~1006~692~3231&teams=15~15~10~10~10&te=&cash=
> 
> Rockets send: Tracy McGrady, Rafer Alston
> ...


Never.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> As far as the draft picks go they can have our 2010 first round pick and we do have the 5th pick in the second round for 2009 that we got from Memphis.


Nope, we gave that second round pick back in the Francis trade. And we can't trade consecutive 1st round picks, it would have to be our 2011 pick.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Nope, we gave that second round pick back in the Francis trade. And we can't trade consecutive 1st round picks, it would have to be our 2011 pick.


Damn It! Something needs to be done. Orlando needs a PG if Nelson is out for the rest of the year.

Houston Trades:
Alston/Artest/Head/Dorsey

Orlando Trades:
Hedo/Pietrus/Reddick

Me likey! :clap:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Damn It! Something needs to be done.*Orlando needs a PG if Nelson is out for the rest of the year.*
> 
> Houston Trades:Alston/Artest/Head/Dorsey
> 
> ...


Orlando traded shooting guard Keith Bogans to Milwaukee for point guard Tyronn Lue.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Aqz6OVqC4Ih0qCYrh7PiCr28vLYF?slug=ap-magic-buckstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Orlando traded shooting guard Keith Bogans to Milwaukee for point guard Tyronn Lue.


Damn It AGAIN! I give up! I am not going to post anything else until the Rockets make the playoffs. :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Damn It! Something needs to be done. Orlando needs a PG if Nelson is out for the rest of the year.
> 
> Houston Trades:
> Alston/Artest/Head/Dorsey
> ...


What does that have to do with Orlando getting a PG :sarcasm:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ bringing Ricky Davis. You should have your trade speculation card suspended for the season for that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Do some sort of Luis Scola for Andre Miller type of deal.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What about this trade

*Houston Rockets*
Outgoing Players: Luther Head, Chuck Hayes, Aaron Brooks.
Incoming Players: Raymond Felton, Alexis Ajinca.

*Charlotte Bobcats*
Outgoing Players: Raymond Felton, Alexis Ajinca.
Incoming Players: Luther Head, Chuck Hayes, Aaron Brooks.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=3192~2834~2763~3410~2753&teams=30~30~30~10~10&te=&cash=

We get PC and C.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Do we mortgage for the future now? Do we really have a shot at one of the studs in 2010 or would we be better off working some deals now? Unless Daryl and Les have already agreed to go through the hell of this year and next with TMac I don't see Houston keeping in next year if we don't get out of the first round this year. Two trade thoughts:

Houston Trades:
Artest/Alston/Barry/future 2nd round pick
Philly Trades:
Miller/Green

Houston gets it's PG and a young version of David Wesley at the shooting guard. Philly gets alot of veteran experience for the playoffs.

Houston Trades:
TMac/Head/Dorsey/Deke/future 1st round pick
Miami Trades:
Marion/JJones/Cook/future 2nd round pick

Houston gets a hybrid SF/PF in Marion to go with it's new PG AMiller, another shooter in Jones and a shooting guard they originally looked at drafting in Cook. Maybe the future first round pick is to much. Miami gets the compliment to Wade in TMac. I don't care who plays which position SF/SG. Miami can figure that out. They finally get a center with size in Deke and a guard that can knock down three's with Wade penetrating since TMac won't in Head.

Houston's NEW LineUp:

C - Yao/Scola (when needed)
PF - Scola/Hayes/Landry/Marion (when needed)
SF - Battier/Marion/Jones
SG - Wafer/Green/Cook
PG - Miller/Brooks

Except for Yao, no big star but, you have alot of guys that will play together.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

OK, one more wild trade.

Houston Trades:
Yao
Phoenix Trades:
Amare
Golden State Trades:
Maggette/Jackson

Houston Gets:
Amare
Phoenix Gets:
Maggette/Jackson
Golden State Gets:
Yao

The only team I'm not sure this quite works for is Phoenix. With Yao gone Artest can work down low more. Yao in Golden State was mentioned when he was a rookie before Houston drafted him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LMFAO @ those trades. They look like the type of moves you would do in NBA2K.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> OK, one more wild trade.
> 
> Houston Trades:
> Yao
> ...


uke:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everybody stop hat'in and start participat'in! Obviously my thoughts are not validated so what is the solution and spare me all of this *B*all *S*cientist about the team needs more time or shake up the rotation business.

Things are BAD! If not a Big Player trade then what small deals can we make to improve the team?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Everybody stop hat'in and start participat'in! Obviously my thoughts are not validated so what is the solution and spare me all of this *B*all *S*cientist about the team needs more time or shake up the rotation business.
> 
> Things are BAD! If not a Big Player trade then what small deals can we make to improve the team?


The only thing *B*all*S*cientist-esque here is that trade suggestion. Problem is we're a playoff team despite our inconsistencies. We're not getting a high draft pick and there isn't even anyone coming out this draft who's worth tanking for. The #26 pick is as good as a #1 pick IMO. 

Want a shakeup

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...1781~1977~3249&teams=28~28~28~10~10&te=&cash=

then

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...1034~1710~3231&teams=15~15~10~10~10&te=&cash=


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

there was an article about a potential trade btw the rockets/kings

brad miller + salmon for mcgrady

thoughts?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would Love Miller on this team, but I think hes just too old to really help. I love his game though, and I know he would rock in RA's system.

Talk has it that New Jersey is shopping Vince, and so called rumors say Tmac or Artest possibly heading east. Granted, just a rumor from reliable clutchfans...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We dont need a wing. We need a PG. We got Battier Artest Wafer & Barry to cover the wings. We need a starting PG.

What I would give for Ramon Sessions right now...............


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

hroz said:


> We dont need a wing. We need a PG. We got Battier Artest Wafer & Barry to cover the wings. We need a starting PG.
> 
> *What I would give for Ramon Sessions right now...............*



Right now ....................................................................................... T-mac.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Give the most recent news on TMac I would do the Miller deal just because at this point. I'm gonna throw this back out there again as well.

TMac for Marbury - Only reason at this point is Marbury expires this season. Even if you didn't play Marbury either HIS CONTRACT ENDS AFTER THIS SEASON. We could also see if NYC would do a TMac/Rafer/Head for Marbury/Duhon deal too. This would ensure Lebron comes to NYC because they could offer him ARod cash.

Everyone keeps talking about 2010 but, the odds of one or two of the big free agents coming here is actually not that good.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=b3jvqq

Getting rid of Battier is a stretch though.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I wish I could see these trade suggestions done on ESPN NBA Trade Machine but my work blocks the site link. Been to busy to log in from home the past few nights. I'll check them out tonight.


----------

